# Two-gether time comming up.



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool- it looks like we`re finally going to get some good tandeming in and I`m jazzed! We bought a used Burley about this time last year and enjoyed a few introductory rides, then I blew up my knee and was off the bike until well into Winter (and my wife does NOT play outside when it`s cold out). I was hoping to get some more nice riding in together this year, but unexpected work schedule changes pretty much eliminated our days off together. But my wife decided to go back to school and the double load is turning out to be more than she bargained for, so she gave her two week notice at work. Whoohoo! No money, but what the heck- my bikes are paid for. We missed most of the Summer, but Fall is my favorite time anyway. And if I`m good, maybe we can burn up my remaining vacation time with a trip down to Death Valley or Joshua Tree over Christmas Vacation.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Congrats!*

You are one happy man!! Enjoy the cool fall. I am looking forward to my wife and I tandeming from now on. It feels like rediscovering cycling all over again, like when I had my first ever bike back in 1966....he-he. You know what, I appreciate the great comfortable and fast fun at a budget, it is like driving an Escalade with a Porsche engine! :thumbsup: ru1-cycle


----------

